# Looking for Sacramento Players (D&D)



## Angel of Adventure (Jun 30, 2005)

Looking for a few players to start up a new D&D campaign in the Sacramento area.  We can play at my place (near Watt and 50).  I'm open as to what type of game (in terms of levels/setting) we will play.

-AoA


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 8, 2005)

BUMP!!!

(BTW, aren't you tired of playing 1st-13th level D&D?  Come check us out an join the Epic caster of characters that is doing some mindblowing stuff!)


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone out there?  Hello . . . 

FYI, we are going to be gaming every other Saturday, from 10am - 3 pm.

Hope to here from ya,

AoA


----------



## hbarsquared (Jul 14, 2005)

*ahem*

Good timing for that last post of yours, there.    I might be interested, I live next door to SacState, so only a hop, skip and a jump.

Let me know if you are still interested in recruiting some more players.

Jeremy


----------



## shouit (Jul 17, 2005)

Angel,

A friend of mine is moving there, next weekend and is leaving my group. He doesnt have an account on here, but asked me to give you his email, hendrickson30 at netscape.net.  His wife also plays.


----------



## Hawken100 (Jul 20, 2005)

Actually, I do have an account here but Mr. Shouit is a little, shall we say, impatient.

I am interested in joining a gaming group in Sacramento shortly.  I'm moving there from Minnesota and unfortunatly I am leaving behind one hell of a gaming group.  I should be mostly moved in by August 6th and could start playing as soon as Aug. 13th.  I can usually also get my wife to play.  Please drop me a line.


----------



## kobo1d (Jul 22, 2005)

I might also be looking for a group sometime soon...depending on scheduling issues.

I live in Folsom, so the commute wouldn't be very bad. 

Drop me a line at k_O_B_O_1_d at yahoo.com.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*Cheerfully Withdrawn*

No rancor here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2005)

Thayan Menace, you really should make your own thread if you want to recruit for your own game. 

If you’re interested in AoA's game then please use this thread. 

V/R
BS

PbP Mod


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 2, 2005)

BuMP!


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 5, 2005)

Bumping for stars!

Hey, I got one star!  Come on over if you want to play in an Epic star game!

-AoA


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey, we're moving up!  (2 stars, sweet!!!).

So we've got 4 gamers now, with room for one more.  If anyone else is interested in Epic D&D, e-mail me at jameswco at yahoo.com

Later,

AoA


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 18, 2005)

*Queries*

I saw your ad at _Great Escape_, and I'm curious:

1.  What is the general premise of your campaign?

2.  In what world does it take place?

3.  What alignments do you allow in your party?

4.  Are there any specific restrictions on classes or races?

5.  Why did you choose to run an epic campaign?

6.  What source materials do you use?

7.  What source materials can the players use?

8.  Where do you game?

9.  When do you play?

10.  What is the average age of your gaming group?

11.  Are you by any chance part of the Sacramento D&D Meetup Group?

12.  If your answer to #11 is yes, do you know a player named Robert?

13.  Why did you choose "Angel of Adventure" for your ENworld handle?

_________________​


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Aug 18, 2005)

Per TM,

1. What is the general premise of your campaign?

Without giving too much away, its good vs. evil, fate vs. free will

2. In what world does it take place?

Homebrew called Ardick (SH is the Ardick Campaign)

3. What alignments do you allow in your party?

Any Non-evil

4. Are there any specific restrictions on classes or races?

Per alignment, and must be in the WoTC books that I have (nearly all of them).  Also, PCs can choose celestial types to play.

5. Why did you choose to run an epic campaign?

I love Epic adventuring and I've played a ton of low to mid level D&D.  My PCs and I just want to explore the Epic territory.

6. What source materials do you use?

All WotC

7. What source materials can the players use?

WotC; PCs start @ 20th level.

8. Where do you game?

My place in Sac, near Highway 50 and Watt Ave.

9. When do you play?

Saturday, 10 am to 3 PM.  We go 2 Sats on, one off.

10. What is the average age of your gaming group?

Late 20s, early 30s.

11. Are you by any chance part of the Sacramento D&D Meetup Group?

Nope

12. If your answer to #11 is yes, do you know a player named Robert?

Nope

13. Why did you choose "Angel of Adventure" for your ENworld handle?

Long story, but it is the name of one of my Epic PCs in the Jester's game (you can check out the related SHs; they are a fun read.)  In generally, the PC loves adventuring to a fault.

Admittedly, it wasn't my first handle, but became it after I lost my login/passwords multiple times.  

Later,

AoA


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Sep 5, 2005)

*Still Looking? Try These Resources ....*

If you're still looking for players, I would definitely check out the Sacramento D&D Meetup Group. It has a database of approximately 150 _local_ members; plus, the moderator will bend over backward to promote your campaign and direct interested parties your way.

Furthermore, the "Meetup" service can connect you to 12,560 D&D players world-wide; it also possesses a "search" function that can automatically locate players within any specified distance from your home town.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 29, 2005)

AoA,

So this isn't Jester's Epic level game? You mean there's more than one in the Sac area? I just moved to Davis. Not sure how much time I'll have this fall since I'm just starting grad school, but I'd LOVE to try an epic level game, since I've never done it before. Got to 15th level with my Psion in the last game I was in, so I'm sorta familiar with close to Epic games.

helium3


----------



## Brain (Oct 1, 2005)

Correct, this is not the Jester's game.  I play in both.  I'm sure AoA will see this sooner or later.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh cool. Who do you play in Jester's game? I follow some of his story hours.


----------

